# Is Miracid for hibiscus safe?



## Camirdra (Jun 8, 2012)

I searched the forum and couldn't find this so I thought I'd ask. Anyone know if it is safe to use miracid on potted hibiscus that we are feeding our tortoises? We clip blooms and leaves for them but the plant likes an acidic soil and I don't know what is safe to use. I haven't added any fertilizers and the plants are starting to look a bit under the weather. I've looked all over online and haven't managed to come up with any results.


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2012)

I had to look it up because I have no experience with it. The ingredients seem safe to me and I intend to try it on my hibiscus as they are failing to thrive and I am seeing the yellow leaves. Thanks for your post. I learned something.


----------



## Camirdra (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Tom! I have used it on Hibiscus in the past but never on any of my "food" plants. It seems to force more blooms which is great since they only last a day or 2 anyways. It should perk yours right up too.


----------



## Redstrike (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't see why it would hurt if it's adjusting soil pH and providing other nutrients. If it has systemic pesticides (I can't find the ingredients) then I'd say hold off. Maybe someone with more experience in horticulture can speak for this product. Have you tried putting a lot of milled peat in the soil as an alternative? Might not acidify rapidly enough, but it's a thought if you're apprehensive to use this product on your tortoise-feeding plants.


----------

